# Springfield xd VS. Glock



## kenpochad (Aug 3, 2005)

I am going to buy a new gun i was woundering if you guys could help me
springfield xdc 40 or the glock 23 .
So far I am thinking Glock .i dont think you can go wrong 
with a Glock .there is every thinking and more that you could ever want for it

and i have done some reading it sounds like some people have some problems
with the XD jamming


----------



## OULobo (Aug 3, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a new gun i was woundering if you guys could help me
> springfield xdc 40 or the glock 23 .
> So far I am thinking Glock .i dont think you can go wrong
> with a Glock .there is every thinking and more that you could ever want for it
> ...



They are very similar guns. One of my best friends bought an xd and when we took them down, it looked like we could swap the barrels. The only thing that was obviously different, besides the asthetics, was that the action of the Glock is hidden.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 3, 2005)

I know the Glock is incredably reliable, and I THINK the Springfield is reliable, but I am not sure as I have no real experience with them.

I would rent them both, try them out, and see which one works better for you.

It is good to ask around though in case there is some info out there about possible defects (backed with actual evidence) in a particular brand that someone may be able to warn you about before your purchase. So...nice thread!  :uhyeah: 

Paul


----------



## thesensei (Aug 4, 2005)

A somewhat biased opinion - go with the Glock!

I own a Glock, and love it.

I have used the springfield, it's a nice gun, but just didn't feel the same.

I like the glock's internal action, as well as the simplicity of the internal safeties.  I love the feel of the Glock.  I like the dry-firing capability of the Glock - my primary training drill uses dry-firing, primarily because of lack of time and cash to do too much shooting, and I can see the results when I do shoot!

But, bias aside, they're both great weapons.

Good luck in your choice,
Jeremiah


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks to every one,
Its kinda of what i thought Glock.
the thing that I like is any thing you could ever need or want is already made for the glock right now I have a eaa witness 45 cal. its pretty nice but i want to pick up a 40 cal you know a little easier for ccw


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 5, 2005)

Before I bought my Glock I looked at the Springfield.  I just liked the Glock better and I have been very pleased with it.  Not a single malfunction so far and I've put about 2500 rounds through it.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 18, 2005)

I've had my Glock 17 for almost 12 years, must have put around 20,000+ rounds through it in that time.  That being said, I recently bought an XD9SC for my everyday carry and its a great little gun.  This is one of those "can't go wrong either way" decisions.  The Glock has more history of reliability since its been out for so long,  but so far, after 4,000 rounds, the XD hasn't given me any signs that its not as reliable as the G17, I'd trust my life to either one. 

Go to http://www.hs2000talk.com/ for more info on the XD or http://glocktalk.com/ for more on the glock.  You'llbe able to find pissing matches comparing these 2 fine guns on either site.

Glock + 
Simpicity (fewer parts)
more compact (low bore axis)
Tenifer finish
Shorter trigger reset
Polygonal rifling (more accurate but can't shoot lead)

Biggest negative for me on the Glock is the Ergonomics. The grip angle is extremely raked compared to the XD.  You can get used to it and adjust. Try this test...at the gunstore hold a Glock in your hand and gently squeeze into a comfortable grip, did the muzzle rise slightly?  Even after 12 years it doesn't feel as natural for me as a 1911, CZ, Hi-Power, XD type rake.

Springfield XD +
Ergonomics (this is subjective, but the grip angle is closer to a 1911 and it points very natural for me.  After shooting the XD I always heel and point high with the Glock, it takes a while to adjust)
Ambidextrious Mag release (I'm a lefty)
Backstrap Safety (some don't think its neccesary, but on a CCW gun a little extra saftey doesn't hurt)
Stainless drop-free Mags
Steel trigger group
Steel sights
Safer fieldstrip (the XD takes down like a Sig in that you have to lock open the slide (visual ID no round in the chamber) ,flip a lever, close the slide, pull the trigger...)  Common sense would dictate checking the chamber before pulling the trigger on the Glock before fieldstripping,  but there have been more than one AD reports linked to this very thing.

Biggest negative ofthe XD for me is that the brunel finish doesn't compare to Glock's Tenifer. Its also slightly larger and heavier than a comparably sized Glock.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 18, 2005)

I've used both (technically, it was a HS2000, not a Springfield XD, but they're the same exact thing), and ended up coming back to the Glock.  IIRC, the equivalent sized Glock is going to be lighter.  The Glock is also exceptionally resistant to corrosion, thanks to a Tennifer treated metal surface that extends 3-5 microns underneath the steel surface.  

I've always been a firm believer in the idea, that the most important safety is the one between the ears, so the extra grip safety of the XD isn't really a factor here.  

The trigger in the XD marginally wins here.  

With any gun, you're going to be replacing parts as the gun gets old, such as springs, etc.  Replacing such things in the Glock is relatively easy.  Also, magazine disassembly is easier (cleaning, spring / follower replacement).  


Now, if Springfield had kept the Croatian HS2000 prices (I bought my HS2000 for 300 bucks), then I would certainly be more inclined to give the XD a few more points!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2005)

In the past I owned a Glock 17 and I Loved it! Since then I
have moved to the 40 Cal. Glock and again I love it! It seems
to me that talking with most people if you like how the
Glock fits in your hand you will love the gun! I have never had
a problem with my Glocks, ever! (Knock on wood that it continues
so) Glocks = Love them! (At least for me)

Brian R. VanCise
Ardent Glock Lover!


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks to every one i think ill go with the glock


----------

